# French Bottom Brackets



## highwheel431 (Apr 25, 2016)

Is there a source for replacement French bottom brackets?


----------



## Metacortex (Apr 25, 2016)

Yes: http://www.sheldonbrown.com/harris/french-cranks.html


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 25, 2016)

if you're going for a lot of miles, SKF imported and sold by Compass offers them.  I have them on 3 bikes (2 Italian, 1 English) - they're warrantied for 10 years or 65,000km - probably the last you'll ever buy.

I'm a big guy and stand hard, and the SKF has roller bearings on the drive side and oversized ball bearings on the left side.  They also adjust chainline and asymmetry very well using 0.5mm to 4mm spacers. (SKF also makes all Campy bearings)
https://janheine.wordpress.com/2013/04/06/skf-bottom-brackets-with-french-threads/
https://www.compasscycle.com/product-category/components/bottom-brackets/
http://www.compasscycle.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/skf_bb_chart.pdf
Being able to adjust asymmetry is very nice on a wide spindle like you need for a cyclotouriste triple.
In fact, where Jan recommends 126mm for a TA triple, I'm very happy with a 121mm and 2.5mm spacer, even on a 73mm-wide  Raleigh BB shell.
Old BB had asymmetric spindles, and all new sealed-bearing BB are symmetric, so you get much nicer-looking crank attachment and narrower-Q by using a spacer to dial in some asymmetry.

At a similar price range, Phil bottom brackets sell separate French cups.

But yes, Velo Orange is the most cost-effective, by a lot, if you're not planning to rack up thousands of miles.  .


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Apr 26, 2016)

I have a French Campy BB if you ever need.


----------

